# Found & Rendered My First Minecraft World From 6 Years Ago From The Xbox 360



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2016)

I plan on adding more things to it after work once I get my thoughts together. I may even rerender it in 4k so that it is better suited for larger monitors. However I am quite pleased with how it looks currently


----------



## mashers (Oct 15, 2016)

Woah, that's amazing. Do you know of a tutorial on how to do that? I did search google but there were so many results on rendering Minecraft worlds in other ways that I couldn't find this specific method.


----------



## lisreal2401 (Oct 15, 2016)

Minecraft Xbox 360 Edition came out 4 years ago - not quite that old!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2016)

lisreal2401 said:


> Minecraft Xbox 360 Edition came out 4 years ago - not quite that old!


It feels like so long ago haha 



mashers said:


> Woah, that's amazing. Do you know of a tutorial on how to do that? I did search google but there were so many results on rendering Minecraft worlds in other ways that I couldn't find this specific method.


You need to use chunky with a fish eye lense


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 15, 2016)

lisreal2401 said:


> Minecraft Xbox 360 Edition came out 4 years ago - not quite that old!



Exactly that.

Minecraft on PC appeared 7 years ago, tho it wasn't popular until it hit Beta.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Exactly that.
> 
> Minecraft on PC appeared 7 years ago, tho it wasn't popular until it hit Beta.


Time sure does move fast haha It felt like so long ago that I was loading into my first world and was experiencing everything for the first time


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 15, 2016)

Sasori said:


> Time sure does move fast haha It felt like so long ago that I was loading into my first world and was experiencing everything for the first time



I remember playing it in early alpha (just bought it after pirating indev and infdev), loading up a world, getting ready, dug down in a cave, found a few diamonds, went up, accidentally fell in lava.
Haven't touched the game for 2 weeks after that happened x_x


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 17, 2016)

How did you do that?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2016)

DeoNaught said:


> How did you do that?


The Xbox conversion or the render ?


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 17, 2016)

Sasori said:


> The Xbox conversion or the render ?


 Render


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2016)

DeoNaught said:


> Render


I used chunky for the render, and a fisheye lense to acheive the planet effect. 

chunky.llbit.se


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2016)

DeoNaught said:


> Render


I used chunky for the render, and a fisheye lense to acheive the planet effect. 

chunky.llbit.se


----------



## Issac (Oct 18, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I remember playing it in early alpha (just bought it after pirating indev and infdev), loading up a world, getting ready, dug down in a cave, found a few diamonds, went up, accidentally fell in lava.
> Haven't touched the game for 2 weeks after that happened x_x


I tried it for a little while, and then bought it in later alpha (a1.1.2, September 2010). I miss those simple days... still I like the new additions


----------

